# The Music Makers House! - October 2014



## mockingbird (Oct 3, 2014)

*Mockingbird Did Not Brave This For Long!*

So during my long long trip, I decided to potter about this place, sadly not for long I shall explain why.
Entrance is that of a rather tricky nature, so after climbing up up an away, I was finally inside one of the bedrooms! _(yes the bedroom)_ and quickly noticed most of the floors are in a worse condition than I had expected or been in before _(which is saying something_).
So quickly moving light on my feet I began snapping, an so did the wood... so I didnt spend much time upstairs despite being full of items/trinkets to capture of the former resident. So downstairs I went, the rat upstairs had also ran downstairs (thank god) but due to the nature of the wood above an the fact half the house had already fallen down, I was anxious not to spend to long downstairs, in case I needed to get out, so beautiful things remained, but as much as I wanted to capture them, I had to get out alive and in one piece as I had other places to visit 
So a quick dash around with debris an pieces of wood dropping down, I then made my way back upstairs and made it out alive! Sadly not capturing as much as I wanted an with a time capsule like this I shall return!!!! when I have some spare time  - _Cheers Stealthstar for helping me with this._

So here is the few snaps I got, im surprised such heavy things like beds an so on have not crashed down yet, along with the wardrobes and cabinets which are not ruined by fast paced an debris everywhere  Not the best of my reports sadly 

Enjoy what you can


IMGP0451 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0450 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0449 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0448 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0447 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0446 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0445 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0443 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0442 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0441 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0438 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0437 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0435 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0434 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0432 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0431 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr

_
More to come, cheers for looking! - Mockingbird!_


----------



## Cachewoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Funny the things you find ! ! Great set m8


----------



## HughieD (Oct 3, 2014)

Pic 12. LOL. Good work again there MB.


----------



## brickworx (Oct 3, 2014)

Thats mad! The enlarger looks somehow quintessentially english to me?! The type and style of lettering remind me of a proper old ad for cough drops or something! Everyone has a secret...or a small penis.

Great work MB, you certainly find them mate.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 3, 2014)

Another great set and another great place mate.


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 3, 2014)

Nice one,great find and photos.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 3, 2014)

Great set mate, and that is the first find of a penis enlarger i have heard of someone finding haha. Top work


----------



## NakedEye (Oct 3, 2014)

Cracking stuff bud. . Love the tale of impending doom! Reminds me of bucket staircase! Some nice artefacts in there photograph which you've done well. Just take your gentleman's equipment apparatus home with you next time! :-D


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 3, 2014)

NakedEye said:


> Cracking stuff bud. . Love the tale of impending doom! Reminds me of bucket staircase! Some nice artefacts in there photograph which you've done well. Just take your gentleman's equipment apparatus home with you next time! :-D



Tonnes of doom in this place worse than bucket house's staircase.... what we risk aye?
HAHA!!! no words to reply to that lol


----------



## NakedEye (Oct 3, 2014)

Bucket house staircase is now a gaping hole  [or maybe the whole place has been pulled down now or inhabited by gypsies ] NOw I can see the interiors of this place on my laptop it does look amazing....but I think you need to tell everyone whether that apparatus actually works


----------



## LittleOz (Oct 3, 2014)

Oh it's that one, very nice, I remember Stealthstar's report on it last year - that enlarger's not easily forgotten!


----------



## cunningplan (Oct 3, 2014)

NakedEye said:


> Bucket house staircase is now a gaping hole  [or maybe the whole place has been pulled down now or inhabited by gypsies ] NOw I can see the interiors of this place on my laptop it does look amazing....but I think you need to tell everyone whether that apparatus actually works



and I wonder who made the hole??? 
Great photos as normal MB


----------



## tumble112 (Oct 3, 2014)

Sounds like a lively explore! Another quality report under the circumstances, so much here and it's good to capture it before it ends up under a pile of rubble. Stay safe


----------



## Dugie (Oct 8, 2014)

Nice shots mate, this place looks worth a revisit but be careful 

Dugie


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 8, 2014)

Dugie said:


> Nice shots mate, this place looks worth a revisit but be careful
> 
> Dugie



Cheers mate, certainly will be worth a better look, aha been doing this a long time to know when to bail.


----------



## Pilot (Oct 8, 2014)

Penis enlarger eh? They don't work....er....not that I'd know!


----------



## skankypants (Oct 9, 2014)

Great report mate....


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Dec 6, 2014)

It's a wonderful cottage full of delights, glad you got to see it!
Some fab pic's too


----------



## Onmyown (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice shots fella, I wouldn't have gone upstairs looking at the state on it..


----------



## Potter (Dec 6, 2014)

Wonderful. Great work. Seems somebody was into electronics and penis enlargement.


----------



## minister53 (Dec 11, 2014)

absolutely beautiful, sinister and profoundly intriguing. Great set. minister53


----------



## frizman (Dec 14, 2014)

Nice report. Went there with wombat last week but the way in looked even more risky. Like it could all fall down around yours ears any minute. Shame as it looked good


----------

